# taltho.com



## Instructor (Oct 23, 2012)

This site has been copying my blogs and other data and reprinting them without permission.  I've also seen a fair bit of content from this and other forums reprinted there.Any Web Guru's want to chime in.  How do you deal with something like this?V/r,Jon


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2012)

I try to access that site I get redirected to a survey site.

however, they are apparently hosted by Hostgator.
HOSTGATOR.COM

follow this: http://www.hostgator.com/copyright

and it may help nuke the site.


----------

